# Sleeping in the pickup



## ronnem (Jun 1, 2005)

An afternoon delight


----------



## leo (Jun 1, 2005)

*A little snooze*

after a successful day in the field...... priceless


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jun 1, 2005)

Great Picture


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jun 1, 2005)

Great picture!!!!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 1, 2005)

Awesome pic !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Augie (Jun 1, 2005)

That's a pic for the trophy wall!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 1, 2005)

Classic


----------



## Jasper (Jun 1, 2005)

Gotta love that. That'd look great in 8 X 10 hanging on the wall!


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 1, 2005)

He must have worked hard.


----------



## Trigabby (Jun 1, 2005)

Great pic!  A grouse and 3 woods.... Nice..

I wish my dogs would lay down after hunting like that.. hahah...


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 1, 2005)

Great Pic. Thanks for posting. That should be on a Calendar.


----------



## bilgerat (Jun 2, 2005)

Ive been there and done that!!! will it was after a few beers but Ive been there!!!   Great pic!!


----------



## LanceAH22 (Jun 15, 2005)

Ronnem,
What a GREAT PICTURE. I guess he hunted hard that day. Really nice pic!
-Lance


----------



## Limbshaker (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice....real nice
HHH


----------

